# Blank MAC "Tool" Face Chart



## proglossip (Nov 1, 2009)

** Please let me know if this is in the wrong place! I wasn't entirely sure where it would fit...but figured since it was MAC related, it should go here. I'm sorry if that was completely wrong! haha**

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





After seeing some of the new MAC face charts that included a column for "tools" (ie. Brushes, etc.) in the description I have been searching everywhere for a blank one. When I talked to a MAC MUA at a store, I was told they don't give them out because they are strictly for MAC employees...So, I finally just decided to make my own using a blank face chart I found online & a filled in "tools" chart and good ol' Photoshop.

A lot of my Youtube subscribers have been asking where to find them, and I thought that since I was posting it for them I would put it on Specktra too in case any of you want one!!

I print mine out on watercolour paper so that the eyeshadow can be blended easier and it "sticks" better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy! I'd love to see any charts that you make! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







​


----------



## dreamscapemess (May 6, 2010)

You are my savior.


----------

